# Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche



## dcpolo (10. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin und ich fahren im August nach Austria, ins Bundesland Steiermark. Wohnen werden wir in der Nähe des Nationalparks Gesäuse im Bezirk Liezen. Neben Wandern und Sightseeing steht natürlich auch der ein oder andere Fischereitag auf dem Plan. 
Habe mich schon reichlich im Netz (anglerinfo.at, diverse Vereinsseiten) über die Region informiert und auch ein paar Gewässer gefunden, die laut Beschreibung interessant klingen. Nun ist es ja immer so eine Sache mit den Beschreibungen im Netz und realen Erfahrungen. Kennt jemand die folgenden Gewässer und kann Tipps bzw. Erfahrungen geben?

- Putterersee
- Spechtensee
- Ödensee
- Gamperlacke

Oder vielleicht hat jemand im Bezirk Liezen noch einen anderen Tipp? Ich fische hauptsächlich stationär auf Weißfisch, Karpfen und Hecht. Spinnfischen und Fliegenfischen sind nicht so unbedingt mein Ding. Bevorzugt werden Teiche und kleinere Seen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## jirgel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*



dcpolo schrieb:


> Sightseeing
> i.


 aug in aug mit der Kuh Muh oder willst a Gams sehen |rolleyes

 - Putterersee guter Weißfisch und schleien bestand Moorsee der wärmste see der Steiermark 

- Spechtensee Sumpfsee mit Hechten und Karauschen vom ufer fast nicht befischbar *schlumpf* da war doch mal ein Angler wo ist er hin ?

 - Ödensee Hechte Forellen Döbel ein Traum für jeden Fliegenfischer Auto zufahrt nicht möglich gehzeit 15 - 25 min jeh nach schritttempo 

- Gamperlacke nur für Mücken resistente Angler zu empfehlen sehr schö geführter Altarm der Enns leicht sumpfige Ufer aber sonst für einen Tag nicht zu verachten.


----------



## dcpolo (10. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Das hört sich doch schon mal ganz nett an. Vielen Dank schonmal.

Sind das denn alle guten Gewässer in der Region oder gibts noch den ein oder anderen Tip?

Auf den Fotos sah die Gamperlacke toll aus. Werde dann zeitnah Autan kaufen|bigeyes


----------



## jirgel (10. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

naja da du kein Fliegenfischer bist verpasst du was die Enns kann mit der Traun locker Konkurieren :g.

Da mir nicht gerade mit Seen und Teichen gesegbet sind sondern mit Bächen und Flüsschen sind bei uns vor allem einige Forellenbäche.

Aber deine Liste ist nicht schlecht viel mehr gibts hier nämlich nicht.


----------



## dcpolo (10. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Ach das passt schon. So wie sichs anhört, scheinen die beschriebenen Gewässer ja einigermaßen fischreich zu sein. Wichtig ist in erster Linie, dass sie schön gelegen sind. Allzu viel an Fisch darf man als ortsunkundiger Gastangler eh nicht erwarten.

Lohnt sich in der Gamperlacke ein Versuch auf Hecht und Karpfen? Bzw. welches der Gewässer würdest Du für diese beiden Zielfische empfehlen?

Danke#h


----------



## jirgel (11. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Wenn du reiner Carphunter bist würd ich dich zum Zeiringer Teich bzw See lotzen 

http://steiermark.anglerinfo.at/Stm...ich_Stainach/li_zeiringer_teich_stainach.html

http://www.karpfenjaeger.at/Zeiringer Teich1.htm

Dort herrscht seit vorhigen Jahr strenges C & R weil sich viele nicht an die 60 cm Regel gehalten haben.

Wenn du dich auf Hecht orentierne willst wäre der Ödensee oder der Spechtensee die richtige wahl vor allem wegen dem Panorama. im Ödensee hast auch eine kleine Chance auf eine Karpfen meißten sind aber die Döbel aka Aitel schneller und machen auch vor einen Boilie oder Frolic nicht halt. 

Am meißten fangen wirst in der Gamperlake ist ein Vereins Put and Take da fangt jeder was ich auch keine Kunst aber brauchst wirklich an Fisch zum Essen gehst dorthin.


----------



## felixe (11. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Der Spechtensee ist meiner Meinung nach der beste See in dieser Gegend. Ich war vor einigen Jahren dort, bei Tagesanbruch ist das Flair umwerfend!!!
Pass aber auf, bleib eher am Steg oder auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, der Rest ist Lebensgefährlich. Man denkt es ist eh alles Wiese,ist aber nur ein schwimmender Rasen, mein Sohn wäre bald versunken!!!!!
Wie gesagt, es zahlt sich wirklich aus sehr Zeitig dort zu sein. Wir haben auch einen Hecht gesehen, XXL aber nicht zu überlisten. Vielleicht hast du das Glück#6

lG
Felix


----------



## dcpolo (11. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Hehe, da blase ich das Schlauchboot besser früh genug auf...

Zunächst schonmal vielen vielen Dank, Echt super eure Tipps.

Habe gerade noch mal gegoogelt und die Gewässer des Fischereivereins Irdning gefunden. Kennt ihr auch die Hofer Lohe? Sieht auch sehr interessant aus.


----------



## jirgel (11. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Die Hofer Lohe gibts nicht mehr verlandet weil wegen der Natura2000 agenta. ist jetzt 3 jahre her die warten noch immer auf die bagger erlaubniss durch die Eukomissare.


----------



## dcpolo (15. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Besten Dank Jirgel.
Kennst Du auch die Gewässer des Fischereivereins Frauenberg bei Ardning?

Heißen Griesmoarlacke und Gansmüller Teich.


----------



## jirgel (15. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Nee da muss ich passen sorry ich kenn zwar die Tümplen aber gefischt habe ich dort nicht. Aber ich könnte noch mit dem Gaishornersee dienen.


----------



## dcpolo (15. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*



jirgel schrieb:


> Nee da muss ich passen sorry ich kenn zwar die Tümplen aber gefischt habe ich dort nicht. Aber ich könnte noch mit dem Gaishornersee dienen.



Und, sehen die Tümpel wenigstens halbwegs schön aus? Kann da gar keine Bilder finden. Wo liegt denn die Grießmoarlacke?

Was gibts denn zum Gaishornersee zu sagen?

Wenn ich im August da bin, gebe ich dir für die Hilfe  n Bierchen aus#h


----------



## prey (16. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

die gamperlacke hat einen sehr guten hecht bestand auch karpfen schleien und karauschen sind zu finden, allerdings ist die lage nicht die beste. Du kannst ausserdem ja auch dein glück mit der spinnrute in der enns versuchen die abschnitte vom irdninger fischereiverein  http://www.fischereiverein-irdning.at/index.php?trautenfels und der abschnitt vom fischereiverein liezen http://www.fischereiverein-liezen.at/gewaesser.htm sind alle drei super, allerdings sollte man vorm kartenkauf unbedingt den wasserstand abfragen oder sich selbst anschaun. Am gaishornersee gibts prächtige barsche und ebenso prächtige hechte, ausseerdem fällt mir noch der grundlsee ein wo das hechtangeln vom boot aus echt riesen spaß macht, beim spechtensee ist es halt wirklich sehr gefährlich das man nass wird aber die umgebung ist ein traum und die fische lassen sich auch sehen, man muss halt am steg oder am gegenüberliegenden ufer bleiben da kann nix passieren #6


----------



## dcpolo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*



prey schrieb:


> die gamperlacke hat einen sehr guten hecht bestand auch karpfen schleien und karauschen sind zu finden, allerdings ist die lage nicht die beste.


 
Warum ist die Lage nicht die beste?|kopfkrat die Fotos sehen doch toll aus...


----------



## prey (16. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

ja nein es is sehr schön dort keine frage aber is halt jez nicht der klassische see mit berg panorma sie is halt relativ klein, aber ich beangle sie jez glaub ich seit ich 12 bin und hab dort echt meine besten fische gefangen was daran liegt das wirklich ordentlich besetzt wird. Also bereuen wird man es bestimmt nicht dort zu angeln es is ruhig und es wird dort kaum gefischt was wirklich gute fänge zur folge hat, vielleicht begegnet man sich ja


----------



## dcpolo (16. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Das wäre toll. Dann bedanke ich mich wie bei Jirgel mit ein paar Kaltgetränken. Echt nett von euch, dass ihr so viele Tips gebt#6

Bringen Köderfische (Hecht) und Mais/ Frolic (Karpfen) vernünftige Fänge oder laufen Spinnköder und Boilies besser?


----------



## prey (16. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

im bezug auf gamper also die meisten hechte hab ich auf köderfisch gefangen, allerdings bringen auch mittlere wobbler so zwischen 10 und 15 cm den einen oder anderen hecht, wie es mit jerkbaits ist weis ich nicht da aber solche köder so gut wie nie eingesetzt werden könnte ich mir vorstellen das das sehr gut läuft, und auf karpfen fischen manche aus dem verein zwar mit boilies aber da hatte ich noch keinen erfolg am besten ging immer noch mais an einer grund montage serviert allerdings sind da die schleien und karauschen meistens schneller haben aber eine schöne größe und macht somit auch mit ihnen riesen spaß :g


----------



## dcpolo (18. März 2009)

*AW: Steiermark, Bezirk Liezen: Urlaub in 08/09- Gewässersuche*

Das hört sich doch perfekt an.  So ne schöne Schleie bzw. Karausche ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Dann bedanke ich mich noch mal ganz dick für die Infos. Ich werde euch dann mal ne PN senden, wenns losgeht. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wirklich mal am Wasser.

Nach meiner Rückkehr werde ich dann (hoffentlich) auch Fänge präsentieren können#h


----------

